# Orbea MX 20 2021 Unterschied Team und Dirt



## Kilonewton (14. September 2021)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade mal die Spec beider Räder durchgegangen und der einzige Unterschied auf dem Papier ist die Kassette. Ist das wirklich alles? Der eine Gang mehr und die leichtere Kassette rechtfertigt meiner Meinung nach nicht den Preisunterschied von 369€ auf 419€.

Das Geld würd ich dann eher in nen Carbonlenker und Sattelstütze investieren.

Bin dankbar für eure Hilfe.
Gru


----------



## tjm_ (14. September 2021)

Die Kassette ist 7x 14-34. Das große kleinste Ritzel deutet auf einen Schraubkranz hin. Zusätzlich ist die Gabel aus Stahl vs. Alu.

Insgesamt scheint mir der Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt zu sein.

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kilonewton (14. September 2021)

das Problem am Schraubkranz ist das Gewicht oder? Das mit der Stahlgabel ist natürlich ein Argument. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Kwietsch (14. September 2021)

Meine Meinung: 8fach auf nem HG Freilauf öffnet die Tür in bessere Gruppen. 1x8 oder 1x9 mit nem Rennrad Schaltwerk knapp  geht dann auch ganz gut. Dieses 3x Zeugs hat für mich keine Daseinsberechtigung bei Kindern. Schaltlogik schwerer, unnötig


----------



## Kilonewton (14. September 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: 8fach auf nem HG Freilauf öffnet die Tür in bessere Gruppen. 1x8 oder 1x9 mit nem Rennrad Schaltwerk knapp  geht dann auch ganz gut. Dieses 3x Zeugs hat für mich keine Daseinsberechtigung bei Kindern. Schaltlogik schwerer, unnötig


Wie kommst du jetzt auf 3x? Stehe grad auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Kwietsch (14. September 2021)

Kilonewton schrieb:


> Wie kommst du jetzt auf 3x? Stehe grad auf dem Schlauch.


Hast Recht, ich war verwirrt, das ist ja 1x

Der Rest bleibt aber stehen, ich sehe außer Kostengründen wenig Grund für das Schraubkranz Zeug.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2021)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Hast Recht, ich war verwirrt, das ist ja 1x
> 
> Der Rest bleibt aber stehen, ich sehe außer Kostengründen wenig Grund für das Schraubkranz Zeug.


Kosten ist auch kein Grund, da man im Zweifel mehr und verschiedene Ersatzteile vorhalten muss... Halte das mittlerweile so das  alle Räder gleiches Equipment erhalten, damit entfällt dann das Ersatzeil Problem... Z.b. gleiche Kette/Schaltwerk/Trigger/bremse...


----------



## Kwietsch (15. September 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Kosten ist auch kein Grund, da man im Zweifel mehr und verschiedene Ersatzteile vorhalten muss... Halte das mittlerweile so das  alle Räder gleiches Equipment erhalten, damit entfällt dann das Ersatzeil Problem... Z.b. gleiche Kette/Schaltwerk/Trigger/bremse...


Kosten bezogen auf die Herstellung, nicht bei "uns"


----------



## Kilonewton (15. September 2021)

Ja da geb ich euch recht, wenns nur der Schraubkranz gewesen wäre hätte ich noch überlegt  aber mit der Stahlgabel geht das auf keine Fall.

Haben die Antriebe von Kinderrädern ernsthaft Verschleiß so dass man da ne Kassette tauschen muss? Meine Tochter ist jetzt 4 1/2, Wenns gut läuft fährt sie das Rad 2 1/2 Jahre und dann mein Sohn auch nochmal die gleiche Zeit. Die Belastung ist bei nem 20“ Rad ja eher klein. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Kwietsch (15. September 2021)

Kommt aufs Kind an.
Bei uns gab es kaum Verschleiß. An der Kassette eher gar nicht.

Der Sohn vom Nachbarn macht Ketten, wahlweise Kettenblätter oder Bashguards kaputt. Aufsetzer im Gelände.


----------



## delphi1507 (15. September 2021)

Kilonewton schrieb:


> Ja da geb ich euch recht, wenns nur der Schraubkranz gewesen wäre hätte ich noch überlegt  aber mit der Stahlgabel geht das auf keine Fall.
> 
> Haben die Antriebe von Kinderrädern ernsthaft Verschleiß so dass man da ne Kassette tauschen muss? Meine Tochter ist jetzt 4 1/2, Wenns gut läuft fährt sie das Rad 2 1/2 Jahre und dann mein Sohn auch nochmal die gleiche Zeit. Die Belastung ist bei nem 20“ Rad ja eher klein. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?


Verschleiß ist relativ, im Zweifel vorm Verkauf zurückbauen... Kasette kannst dann mitnehmen ans neue Rad... 

Problem sehe ich eher in Schaltwerk, einmal blöd hängen bleiben und das war's... Und gerade im Urlaub habe weder ich noch die Kids bock darauf zu warten Ersatzteil zu besorgen, was ja gerade aktuell echt nicht immer leicht ist was passendes zu finden... 

da wird man ja schon böse angemacht wenn der Ersatz Bremsgeber am Zelt liegt 😱 und nicht alles im Auto mit zum Park genommen wurde, um Mal eben einen gebrochenen Geber auszutauschen... Und der Rest vom Tag Bike frei gestaltet werden muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

